

I need my website's header redesigned - bee

Hello,<p>I have a website, and I need the header redesigned. Anyone affordable to recommend?
======
nyellin
Try <http://99designs.com/>

You probably would have gotten more responses if you had asked a general
question like "Ask HN: Who do you outsource design work to?"

~~~
bee
Yeah you're right, can't seem to update title now. But thanks.

------
adnam
I'm not sure HN is a suitable forum for your request, and at any rate, you
should consider providing at least some basic details.

